# Belkin router



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi,
My B.Band ISP is AOL with a Wired Netgear router which now packed up.
I was given a "Belkin Modem with Wireless G Router", connected everything proper, all Leds on it are lit, BUT does connect on the WEB.
Contacted AOL for help who sent me to belkin whos all Tel. Nos are out of service or dead.
Belkin site gives me:
1. a PDF on how to "Establishing a Connection from PC to Router", did it all BUT still no luck.
2. for AOL ISPs
".......Use our wizard below to find ISP settings for your hardware 
Your results are below. If you have any further queries do not hesitate to contact us 
Internet Provider AOL (UK) 
Connection Type PPPOE 
VPI/VCI 0/38 
Encap LLC 
Notes Please ensure that the username entered is the master screen name ending with @aol.com
Please ensure that the password for this account is set to 8 letters or less (No uppercase letters, symbols or numbers)
If you are experiencing slow browsing please ensure that
Home build, Asus P5K Premium WiFiiFi Intel, 
Intel Core 2 Quad Pro Q6600 95W 2.4GHz, OCZ Vendetta Cpu Cooler, 2x2GB, 240-pin DIMM, DDR2 800 (400mhz) PC2-6400, EVGA GeForce 9800 GTX KO 512MB GDDR3 (PCI-E), Excelsior sata 250gb, OCZ 600W Game XStream Psu, X45, XPhome sp3/Ubuntu 8.10, VBox/Win7

Home build, Asus P5K Premium WiFiiFi Intel, 
Intel Core 2 Quad Pro Q6600 95W 2.4GHz, OCZ Vendetta Cpu Cooler, 2x2GB, 240-pin DIMM, DDR2 800 (400mhz) PC2-6400, EVGA GeForce 9800 GTX KO 512MB GDDR3 (PCI-E), Excelsior sata 250gb, OCZ 600W Game XStream Psu, X45, XPhome sp3/Ubuntu 8.10, VBox/Win7


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Hi:So let's cover the basics first.

Here is a brief tutorial from Johnwill and let's see the results of the IPCONFIG /all and requested pings

Basic network setup procedure

From a Johnwill tech tip:

The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.

Note that the wireless encryption and channel selection will have to be done after the basic wired connection is established, the first step is to get wired connections working.
•	Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on.
•	Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
•	Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
•	Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
•	Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
•	Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
•	Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the Windows key and press R, then type CMD (COMMAND for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

NOTE: For the items below in red surrounded with < >, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous command output!

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the Enter key:

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING www.yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose Select All, then hit Enter to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

<computer_IP_address> - The IP Address of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

<default_gateway_address> - The IP address of the Default Gateway, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

<dns_servers> - The IP address of the first (or only) address for DNS Servers, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here. 
__________________
Microsoft MVP - User Desktop Experience


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanx,

Did it all but, although Belkin is now recognised in a few cases, it still failed to conect to the web, with all leds lit.

A kind gentleman on another forum, tried to help me with this with no success, please see this with screenshots I posted there:-

http://www.techsupportforum.com/net...lkin-modem-wireless-g-router.html#post2172475

Must mention somethings:-
1. The adaptor powering the Belkin is an odd one I found, still 12v but 1A, & have no idea what the correct one should be.

2. My B.Band is not wireless one, only paid for the wired one, although this netgear says wireless on it.

3. Have not been successfull when I typed 192.168.2.1 in address bar to get in the belkin setup, could it be that the belkin is US even if it's leds are alllit?.

4. Can you please explain too, where does this "Wireless" thing comes in, what is it supposed to connect to wirelesly, the AOL wireless B.Band to which am not subscribed to, or to my wife's ancient PC & my very old Del laptop none of which have wireless on them. I am utterly confused. ..............nick

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\y>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : FAMILY
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin
Belkin
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8169/8110 Family Gigabit
Ethernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-C6-1C-99-02

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit
Ethernet Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-C6-1C-9E-AC
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 05 June 2009 20:37:54
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 21 April 1908 14:09:38

Ethernet adapter VirtualBox Host-Only Network:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VirtualBox Host-Only Ethernet Adapte
r
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 08-00-27-00-74-C8
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.56.1
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8187 Wireless 802.11g 54M
bps USB 2.0 Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-AF-64-A0-28
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.3
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 05 June 2009 20:38:07
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 21 April 1908 14:09:51

C:\Documents and Settings\y>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Let's see some pings.

Try these simple tests.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous IPCONFIG command output! Do NOT type <computer_IP_address> into the command, that won't work. 

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanx again, here it is: 
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\y> ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : FAMILY
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8169/8110 Family Gigabit
Ethernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-C6-1C-99-02
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit
Ethernet Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-C6-1C-9E-AC
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 07 June 2009 15:28:54
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 23 April 1908 09:00:38
Ethernet adapter VirtualBox Host-Only Network:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VirtualBox Host-Only Ethernet Adapte
r
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 08-00-27-00-74-C8
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.56.1
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
C:\Documents and Settings\y>
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\y>ping 192.168.2.1
Pinging 192.168.2.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Ping statistics for 192.168.2.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms
C:\Documents and Settings\y>ping 192.168.2.1
Pinging 192.168.2.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Ping statistics for 192.168.2.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms
C:\Documents and Settings\y>ping 206.190.60.37
Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),
C:\Documents and Settings\y>ping yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.

C:\Documents and Settings\y>ping 192.168.2.1


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

The correct ping for yahoo is

ping www.yahoo.com.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, pinging the domain *yahoo.com* works fine, try it. 

Note the similarity here?

C:\>ping yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [69.147.114.224] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 69.147.114.224: bytes=32 time=16ms TTL=52
Reply from 69.147.114.224: bytes=32 time=16ms TTL=52
Reply from 69.147.114.224: bytes=32 time=17ms TTL=52
Reply from 69.147.114.224: bytes=32 time=16ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 69.147.114.224:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 16ms, Maximum = 17ms, Average = 16ms

C:\>ping www.yahoo.com

Pinging www-real.wa1.b.yahoo.com [69.147.76.15] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 69.147.76.15: bytes=32 time=17ms TTL=52
Reply from 69.147.76.15: bytes=32 time=17ms TTL=52
Reply from 69.147.76.15: bytes=32 time=17ms TTL=52
Reply from 69.147.76.15: bytes=32 time=17ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 69.147.76.15:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 17ms, Maximum = 17ms, Average = 17ms


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It appears that you need to configure the WAN interface for your environment. I have no idea how AOL in the UK works (or in the US for that matter), so I'd call the ISP and find out what you need as a configuration.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

I stand corrected.
Pedro.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Why when I type "IPCONFIG or ipconfig" into the RUN bar it doesn't do anything?


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Because in the run bar you type cmd
and then in the resulting screen you type ipconfig
or
ipconfig /all
or 

ipconfig release 

etc


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanx again,

Contacted AOL for help who sent me to Belkin who's all Tel. Nos are out of service or dead.

Belkin site gives me the following, but I suspect I need to get into the Belkin router setap to enter in those parameters, BUT I cannot get in to such a setup, or am I so confused that those parameters must be entered else where?.

nick


".......for AOL ISPs
Use our wizard below to find ISP settings for your hardware

Your results are below. If you have any further queries do not hesitate to contact us 

Internet Provider AOL (UK) 

Connection Type PPPOE 

VPI/VCI 0/38 

Encap LLC 

Notes Please ensure that the username entered is the master screen name ending with @aol.com
Please ensure that the password for this account is set to 8 letters or less (No uppercase letters, symbols or numbers)......"


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanx again John, I do not know what I did & finally after the upteenth time repeating your instructions it seems to work, But I am afraid to switch it off in case I cannot get on the net again.

see screen shots:


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It still appears you have no connection to the ISP. Under Internet Connection, click on the Connection Type tab and show us a screen shot of that.


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

Sorry beeing such an idiot, where do I find this "Internet Connection" to click on the Connection Type tab.

And somehow I was connected, tried various sites but I still could not believe it.

As you predicted this morning trying to get in with the Belkin but will not connect.

Please note the screenshot, for whatever it means. Thanx ...nick

GOT ANOTHER ONE OF THOSE:-

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\y>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : FAMILY
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8169/8110 Family Gigabit
Ethernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-C6-1C-99-02
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 08 June 2009 08:34:15
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 24 April 1908 02:05:59

C:\Documents and Settings\y>ping 192.168.2.2

Pinging 192.168.2.2 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.2.2: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.2.2: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.2.2: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.2.2: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 192.168.2.2:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\y>ping 192.168.2.1

Pinging 192.168.2.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 192.168.2.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 1ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\y>ping 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\y>ping yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.

C:\Documents and Settings\y>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

This is marked solved, did you sort this out?


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

Not solved now, it worked once & then I lost the net connection next day, as you predicted something was not right.

I think I found the "Connection type" you asked for it is stated as "PPPOE" in the Belkin Setup screen shot I attached in post No 13.

Can you help further? from my data of 20th instant 10:02.

Thanx ..........nick


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

In the graphic in post #13, click on the link at the left labeled *Connection Type* and post a screen shot of what is entered there.


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

Here it is PPPOE.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

We need to see what's on the "next" page to see what other parameters are set.


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

I thried various settings, PPPOE, OA, VCMUX & LCC & there further results just in case are of help to you.

The screenshots are in the right order as I tried them, 9 in all but as allowed only 5, the other 4 are in the next post.

Thanx .......nick


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

the next 4: .............. sorry I blew it, will be in nest post again


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

the next 4 shots, & pleae see another 2 in yet next post again!


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

1. is it correct to have all these Network Connections?

2. any further actions on the PPPoA yeald same as per PPPoE without Net connection.

nick


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It's curious that the PPPoE connection doesn't allow you to enter the name and password of the DSL account, that's stand with most routers. How do you get your account name/password recognized with that one?


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

I did the following again, & inserted IP & Mask as per my IPconfig /all (still did not connect to the Net), BUT...... just passed my mind that instead of that imaginary Username & pssrd I inserted, I should put in my actual AO isp name/pssrd???!!, is that of what is required do you think?.

EDIT:- I looked & cannot find an AOL U.name/Psrd as such to get into the broadband, in Internet Options of IE the "Connetions" entries are all blank, white, no entries. ......nick


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

I found that username must be the AOL email address & its PWD, so I entered mine in the setup, but still no change. The ADSL Status shows\'Connected' & the top right corner "Internet Status" disconnected.

a Forum on similar problem as mine:
http://www.the-scream.co.uk/forums/t23903.html

The AOL help:
http://80.231.3.231/broadband/faqHomeNetworking.adp


----------

